# Device USB



## rtweeg (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello,

My name is Ricardo.
I'm installing on my notebook (HP dv2940se) FreeBSD 8.1.
All was quiet during the installation.
But I'm having trouble soon after dainicializacao system with constant messages on the screen.
Below the error:


```
uhub_reattach_port: port 5 reset failed, error=USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
uhub_reattach_port: device problem (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT), disabling port 5
```


Could guide me on how to act to resolve this problem?

thanks,

Ricardo


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 1, 2010)

De-attach usb devices or hubs between the
machine and usb devices? Quirks can affect
usb, (not enough v8 drivers, unsupported
hardware, not enough power to a device from
the bus, ...)


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2010)

As jb_fvwm2 said, unplug all your USB devices. Run the following:
[cmd=]tail -f /var/log/messages[/cmd]

And plug your devices in, one by one. Watch what the log tells you.


----------



## rtweeg (Sep 1, 2010)

Good morning everyone,

This is not my notebook with no equipment connected to the USB port.
Nothing was on the doors yet.
For this reason I'm thinking it's a problem of controlling.
The estrando this is that other OS (Linux, Windows ..) does not show any error with the USB ports.

Below is the model of my notebook: "HP dv2940se"

hugs to all,

Ricardo Tweeg


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2010)

See if there's a BIOS update for your machine. That might help.


----------

